# ati-drivers-12.6_beta can't find display adapter after updat

## Rylz

I upgraded to ati-drivers-12.6_beta when it became unmasked in portage (I also upgraded from kernel 3.2.12 to 3.3.8 at the same time) and I'm now unable to start X with fglrx, as it fails to find my display adapter.

Output from lspci:

```

# lspci | grep -i vga

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS780D [Radeon HD 3300]

```

My xorg.conf Device section:

```

Section "Device"

  Identifier  "ati"

  Driver      "fglrx"

  BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log, after loading fglrx:

```

[ 74930.859] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[ 74930.859] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[ 74930.871] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[ 74930.871]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.98.2

[ 74930.871]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[ 74930.871] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[ 74930.871] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[ 74930.871] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[ 74930.871] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[ 74930.871]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.98.2

[ 74930.872] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.98.2

[ 74930.872] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.98                     

[ 74930.872] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: May 22 2012 21:15:05

[ 74930.872] (++) using VT number 7

[ 74930.874] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[ 74930.880] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

[ 74930.880] (EE) No supported AMD display adapters were found

[ 74930.880] (EE) No devices detected.

```

I tried running aticonfig to see what it suggested for my xorg.conf, but it also said "No supported adapters detected." This adapter was working well with 3d acceleration prior to the upgrade. I doubt the kernel upgrade had anything to do with it, as I did not enable any new options in kernel config before upgrading.

How can I go about convincing the new drivers to use my adapter?[/code]

----------

## BillWho

Rylz,

Is it possible that it's no longer supported   :Question: 

http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?70500-AMD-To-Drop-Radeon-HD-2000-3000-4000-Catalyst-Support/page3

I migrated to radeon last month when I caught wind of this   :Sad: 

----------

## Rylz

BillWho,

It looks like you're right.  :Sad:  I'm surprised to see support withdrawn for a card that was on the market as recently as a year and a half ago... That's why I thought this must be a bug rather than an actual lack of support.

I migrated to the open source radeon drivers for now. Should be good enough at least for hardware-accelerated desktop environment.

Thanks for your help!

----------

## BillWho

Rylz,

This computer with the ati graphics is going to be three years old next month. I have a seven year old computer with an nvidia card and that's still supported   :Exclamation: 

My next computer will definitely not have an ati graphics card   :Very Happy: 

Good luck

----------

## mhex

same here :/

----------

## mhex

Is there a solution in sight? New xorg-server wants ati-drivers-12.6_beta.

----------

## Goverp

 *mhex wrote:*   

> Is there a solution in sight? New xorg-server wants ati-drivers-12.6_beta.

 

Migrate to the radeon open source driver.

The 12.6 upgrade just killed my embedded HD3200 controller.  Migration worked for me.

(It would have been nice if someone had added an eselect news item along the lines: "Beware, this update removes support for several recent ATI graphics cards", but at least there's a migration guide referenced in the elog output.)

----------

## mhex

Today i tried to migrate to the open source driver (instead of doing my work) but only get black screens. I'm back to ati-driver 12.4 and xorg-server 1.11.

----------

## gorkypl

Well, your choice, most users of open drivers are very pleased with its stability and ease of use.

----------

## mhex

Yes it's my choice. I need a working desktop.

----------

## VoidMage

 *mhex wrote:*   

> Today i tried to migrate to the open source driver (instead of doing my work) but only get black screens. I'm back to ati-driver 12.4 and xorg-server 1.11.

 

"Tried" often doesn't mean "done it correctly" - as it seems to be the case.

----------

## mhex

Somehow i managed to start X again with the new 3.3.8 kernel and the xf86-video-ati

open source driver and xorg-server 1.12. However, after suspending and resuming

the complete machine is dead and only a hard reset wakes it up again. Additionally

opengl was still set on ati (fglrx). After setting it correctly to xorg-x11 X failed to start

and i was stuck with a constantly looping display manager. The X.log says something

about a segmentation fault wtf?. Now i'm back to the closed source ati-drivers and xorg-server 1.11

and everything works again. Except youtube videos lagging with 30s or more suddenly.

It works fine before i start to experiment with the open source driver.

I'm on Linux since 1995, i configured X to work with monochrome Hercules graphics myself

to that time, i contributed a bit for the kernel and i'm on Gentoo since 2004 but this is not

my definition of stability and ease of use.

----------

## gorkypl

Without a proper description of the problem and error logs we will be unable to help. You should have known this already, especially if you remember the 'good old days'.

----------

## gamaral

mhex, suspend never works with the OS driver (I had to stick with Catalyst), not on any of my hardware anyway. But here's a few tips on getting it started:

* DO make sure you are not loading and old copy of the ati driver (Catalyst).

* DO load  the Radeon DRM driver or built into your kernel. (radeon)

* DO load an appropriate AGP driver or built into your kernel.

* DON'T load the Radeon FB driver (fb_radeon)

G

----------

